# Pracownik miejski - municipal worker



## cicha

Chciałabym spytać czy istnieje w języku angielskim coś takiego jak "municipal worker", chodzi  mi o osobę, która wykonuje prace typu odśnieżanie, sprzątanie/zamiatanie ulic etc. z ramienia miasta, nie wiem czy po polsku ten zawód nosi nazwę pracownik miejski.


----------



## Thomas1

Można: municipal maintenance worker/person
Obowiązki takiej osoby można znaleźć tu.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I think this is right.


----------



## Thomas1

PS: wydaje mi się, że po polsku to będzie: "pracownik (służb/zakładu) oczyszczania miasta" albo "robotnik komunalny". "Pracownik miejski" może odnosić się do każdego, kto pracuje dla miasta, np.: urzędnik.


----------



## Ben Jamin

cicha said:


> Chciałabym spytać czy istnieje w języku angielskim coś takiego jak "municipal worker", chodzi  mi o osobę, która wykonuje prace typu odśnieżanie, sprzątanie/zamiatanie ulic etc. z ramienia miasta, nie wiem czy po polsku ten zawód nosi nazwę pracownik miejski.


Chyba raczej "pracownik miasta", lub "zatrudniony przez miasto". "Pracownik miejski" przywodzi na myśl przeciwieństwo "pracownik wiejski", czyli w ogóle ktoś, kto pracuje w mieście.


----------



## NotNow

They are also commonly called city workers or county workers depending whether they are in a city or in a rural area.


----------



## Szkot

In the UK, they may be called 'Council / local authority manual workers'.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, city maintenance workers, not just city workers: a city worker can be even the head of the law department, or somebody like that, anybody who works for the city. As to miejski v. miastowy. It is miejski. Miejski urzad oczysczania miasta.


----------



## cicha

Thank you very much for your help!


----------

